# What do I do after I finish the course?



## DeSanJuan (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey guys,

So I finished the EMT course in December and just recently payed for the NREMT. I'm a bit confused as to what to do next. I haven't chosen a testing site yet but I was wondering, if I want to volunteer in Connecticut do I have to take the exam in Connecticut? I live in New York and go to school in Connecticut. Also, where do I go to register to take the practical part for certification?

Thanks!


----------



## MagicTyler (Jan 3, 2009)

For the NREMT you can take it in any state.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 4, 2009)

After you finish your course you need to sign up for the NREMT test. There are testing places in every state.  When you payed for the NREMT they should give you another website where your able to schedule for a testing date.  Also that website should be able to locate the nearest testing site.  Good luck


----------



## silver (Jan 4, 2009)

where did you take the class in CT or NY? may i ask with which program?

For CT class:
When you take the class in CT you will fill out the forms (202 form) for CT normally during class (if not always). Then upon completion once all the forms are sent in, you will get a letter to go testing in middletown for CT/NREMT practicals. Once you pass those sign up on nremt.org and take the written exam which can be taken anywhere (CT or NY). The scores for that will be sent to CT and if everything else is verified you will get NREMT-B and CT EMT-B.
As far as I know for the CT cert you need to take the practical in CT, to clarify contact the CT OEMS.

For NY class:
If you took the class in NY, I recommend getting NY EMT and NREMT and than getting reciprocity for CT.

To be 100% talk to you instructor and contact the CT OEMS

http://www.ct.gov/dph/cwp/view.asp?a=3127&q=387362&dphNav_GID=1827&dphNav=|


----------



## medic417 (Jan 4, 2009)

You should also begin registration to a paramedic program.  Do not stop your education.


----------



## DeSanJuan (Jan 5, 2009)

I took the class in CT with Shaun Heffernan at yale. I haven't gotten the letter yet to take the practical so I guess I'll wait for that. Thanks for the advice.

I'd love to take the paramedic class but I have to pass my EMTB exams first


----------



## firecoins (Jan 5, 2009)

why did you take Conneticut class if you live in NY?


----------

